# Mounting foglights on '90 100q



## SlickDizzy (Sep 9, 2004)

We bought a '90 100q a few weeks ago, and it came with some sweet Bosch Pilot fog lights - big, about 6" round, complete with stone covers and everything.
We want to mount them on the topside of the front bumper, in front of the grille. How do people usually do this? I've never installed lights on a car that didn't have a good 'ol steel bumper before.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Mounting foglights on '90 100q (SlickDizzy)*

There are two ways to do it, as far as I see it. Both include pulling the bumper first. 
Method #1 is drilling holes right through the bumper, and bolting it right through. Method #2 is fabricating brackets to hold the lights, and bolting the brackets to the car, somewhere behind the bumper.


----------



## ChrisJB#1651 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Mounting foglights on '90 100q (SlickDizzy)*

Another way I was succussful with this is to mount the lights using a heavy type of metal screw. This way you don't have to remove the bumper or fit your hands underneath to tighten nuts. drill holes in the bumper, but make sure the diameter is the same size as the post on the heavy duty screws, NOT the same diameter as with the threads.....must be smaller than the threads.....the screws will thread in and hold tight only if done this way. I did this with some driving lights on my 200TQ......I also had to trim the bumper plastic to allow the lighting mount to sit flush on the metal of the bumper.....
Keep in mind that during a DMV inspection, your state may require you to have covers for them seeing as they'll be above the bumper and not an OE option.....NJ required this of me before I passed inspection.
C


----------

